# A Bear Fan's Prayer



## jdh8668 (Nov 7, 2007)

Our Papa, Who art a Bear, Hallowed be thy fame, Thy championship come, Thy play be run, At home as it is away, Give us this day our Sunday win, And forgive us our turnovers, Though we pounce on those who turnover against us, And lead us not into fourth and long, But deliver us from Rodgers. In the name of Ditka, Butkus & the Holy Payton. As it was in 1985, so shall it be in 2011, reign without end. DA BEARS


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Love it..


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

BEAR DOWN!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Bears have no prayer this Sunday. :lol:


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

jdh8668 said:


> As it was in 1985, so shall it be in 2011, reign without end. DA BEARS


Well they do need to update this. :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

As long as it's Jets/Bears, I'll root for the Bears.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

bye bye Cubs, I mean Bears.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Turn out the lights....the party's over....

The Bears had not prayer.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bears Post-game Prayer

_*"Yea, though I walked through the valley of the shadow of
death, I feared no evil. Thy helmet and Thy cup protected
me. Alas, though Thy playbook guided my path, I followed
not, and fell short of the Glory of God. Verily, I shall abide 
in the bosom of the Lord and wait until next year."*_


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jdh8668 said:


> Our Papa, Who art a Bear, Hallowed be thy fame, Thy championship come, Thy play be run, At home as it is away, Give us this day our Sunday win, And forgive us our turnovers, Though we pounce on those who turnover against us, And lead us not into fourth and long, But deliver us from Rodgers. In the name of Ditka, Butkus & the Holy Payton. As it was in 1985, so shall it be in 2011, reign without end. DA BEARS


Too bad it fell on deaf ears! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Too bad it fell on deaf ears! :lol:


...and a guy with earphones on the sidelines and a bad knee... :lol:


----------

